# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  uczulenie na dym papierosowy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Mam takie pytanie, otóż zauważyłam że jak przebywam w pomieszczeniu dla osób palących, to mam dziwne objawy, pieką mnie oczy, łzawią mi oczy, i na dodatek boli mnie  brzuch  :Frown:  Stąd moje pytanie, czy mogę być uczulona na dym tytoniowy?
Zawsze byłam okazem zdrowia i nie miałam żadnych alergii. 
Czy to coś poważnego?
Będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź.

----------


## Jack

> Witam,
> 
> Mam takie pytanie, otóż zauważyłam że jak przebywam w pomieszczeniu dla osób palących, to mam dziwne objawy, pieką mnie oczy, łzawią mi oczy, i na dodatek boli mnie  brzuch  Stąd moje pytanie, czy mogę być uczulona na dym tytoniowy?
> Zawsze byłam okazem zdrowia i nie miałam żadnych alergii. 
> Czy to coś poważnego?
> Będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź.


Więc to jest tak , zależy w jakim środowisku przebywasz i czy masz styczność na "PALACZY" 
wszystko wiąże sie z bakteriami czyli second hend dymu tytoniowego im wiecej być z palacz tym wiecej chorujesz na uczulenie wiec zalecam calcium i witaminy na organizm . A naj prościej zapal papieros i jesli nic ci nie będzie to znaczy że jesteś zdrowa.A jesli cię opsypac jakiś chrosta to zgłośić się do lekarz first kontakt 

Jack

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Więc to jest tak , zależy w jakim środowisku przebywasz i czy masz styczność na "PALACZY" 
> wszystko wiąże sie z bakteriami czyli second hend dymu tytoniowego im wiecej być z palacz tym wiecej chorujesz na uczulenie wiec zalecam calcium i witaminy na organizm . A naj prościej zapal papieros i jesli nic ci nie będzie to znaczy że jesteś zdrowa.A jesli cię opsypac jakiś chrosta to zgłośić się do lekarz first kontakt 
> 
> Jack



Ty sie zgłoś do psychiatry. I do polonisty puźniej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.Od 3,5 roku mam astmę oskrzelową i od 4 lat pale papierosy może nie tak często ale ze 2 na dzień.Wiem że to głupota przy astmie ale już tak się nauczyłem.Jakiego mogą być tego skutki czy 2 papierosy dziennie lub 1 to tak dużo.?

----------


## LMyranda

Samo serce pisania natomiast emitować przyjemne na początku, nie rozstrzygnęły dobrze ze mną po jakimś czasie. Gdzieś w całym akapicie rzeczywiście udało się mniewierzący niestety tylko na krótką chwilę. Ja jednak mam problem z swoimi skokami w logice i zrobicie dobrze wypełnić tych przerw. Jeśli można to osiągnąć, można na pewno w końcu jest zdumiony. najlepsze życzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ty sie zgłoś do psychiatry. I do polonisty puźniej


Nie ma to jak zalecać komuś polonistę i napisać póżniej z błędem  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## rysiek301

Palenie papierosów i to jeszcze przy astmie, wydaje mi się, delikatnie mówiąc, wielką lekkomyślnością.

----------

